# Courgette/Zucchini Relish



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

This is an excellent relish.. very popular with the teenagers . Last time I made this, I doubled the recipe but was two cups of zucchini short, so I made up the balance with oversized gherkins too big for pickling. I also substituted half celery salt and half fennel seeds for the celery seed as I didn't have any. Made it a very tangy relish with a lovely bright flavour. Allie 

Ingredients

SOAK

10 cups zucchini 
3 cups onions 
4 red bell peppers 
5 tablespoons salt 

MIX

3 cups sugar 
1 tablespoon cornstarch 
1 teaspoon turmeric 
3 cups vinegar 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon coarse black pepper 
1 teaspoon celery seed

Directions

SOAK. 
Grate zucchini in food processor, along with onion and bell peppers. 
Mix salt in with vegetables in large plastic bowl. 
Let stand overnight. 
Next morning, rinse thoroughly in a large strainer and drain well. 

MIX. 

Place shredded vegetables in large heavy pan and add remaining ingredients. 
Mix well and boil for 30 minutes. 
Pack and seal in hot sterilized jars.

no water bath required


----------

